# I think they got carried away



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

BTW the 2 pink ones w/o flowers are the ones I did. Mine looks really bad! 
But, those 2 are painted on the wrong end.


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

You are right, those two look bad. Let your Mom and siblings do the painting


----------



## McSpadden (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesome, keep it up dude.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I like it. Brighten up any bee yard!


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Absolutely awesome! Gives me an idea for a project for my grandkids ---- thanks for the pics! :thumbsup:


----------

